# Entscheidungshilfe 240Hz vs QHD 144Hz



## PanLid (4. Juni 2018)

Moin,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor zulegen, da das OSD Panel von meinem jetzigen 1080p 144Hz Monitor kaputt ist.
Ich habe derzeit als Grafikkarte eine GTX980ti und bin nun am überlegen ob ich einen 240Hz, Full HD, oder einen QHD, 144Hz kaufen soll.

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß auf wie viel FPS ich bei QHD bei Spielen wie CS:GO, Fortnite,... komme.
Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob eine QHD Auflösung bei CS:GO beispielsweise Sinn macht. Ich habe nie mit QHD Auflösung gespielt und kann damit nicht beurteilen ob man damit auch competetive games spielt.
Vielleicht hat jemand damit ja schon so seine Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese mit mir teilen. Ich habe übrigens kein Problem damit gewisse Grafikeinstellungen runterzuschrauben, das mache ich jetzt auch schon (beispielsweise Schatten aus/low, AA aus,...)

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Venom89 (4. Juni 2018)

Teste es doch einfach 
Geforce: DSR-Downsampling fur Fermi/Kepler/Maxwell - So geht's, das bringt's [Special der Woche]

Meine Meinung:
Heute kein FullHD mehr kaufen. Sofern es das Budget erlaubt.


----------



## PanLid (4. Juni 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Teste es doch einfach
> Geforce: DSR-Downsampling fur Fermi/Kepler/Maxwell - So geht's, das bringt's [Special der Woche]
> 
> Meine Meinung:
> Heute kein FullHD mehr kaufen. Sofern es das Budget erlaubt.



Ein gewisser Herr Shroud (falls nicht bekannt, ist ein ehemaliger CS:GO Pro und ziemlich gut in PUBG) spielt weiterhin 1080P @240Hz, obwohl sein Rechner mit Sicherheit auch locker 144Hz QHD locker packen würde. 
Ich frage mich halt einfach folgendes: Ist QHD nur optisch toll, oder kann man damit auch gut competetive zocken (CS:GO, Fortnite). Eine höhere Auflösung muss nicht immer besser sein, genauso wie ein größerer Bildschirm nicht unbedingt von Vorteil ist.
Deshalb würde mich interessieren, ob es Leute gibt, die CS:GO mit QHD Auflösung spielen und das auf höherem Niveau . Aber vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung, derzeit tendiere ich auch eher zu QHD.


Achso und bitte nicht auf dem Vergleich bzgl. der Auflösung und dem größeren Bildschirm eingehen , hoffe man weiß was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2018)

Genau so isses. Deine Karte kann DSR, einfach testen.
Und möchte eigentlich jeder Gamer ESL-Profi werden?
Es soll ja Leute geben die CSGO in Mini-Auflösung 4:3 auf 16:9 gestreckt spielen, weil dann die Gegner breitgezogen, also größer werden und damit einfacher zu treffen.

Muss halt jeder selbst wissen ob er Bildqualität haben möchte, oder einfach nur "gewinnen", egal wie ******* es aussieht.


----------



## PanLid (4. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Genau so isses. Deine Karte kann DSR, einfach testen.
> Und möchte eigentlich jeder Gamer ESL-Profi werden?
> Es soll ja Leute geben die CSGO in Mini-Auflösung 4:3 auf 16:9 gestreckt spielen, weil dann die Gegner breitgezogen, also größer werden und damit einfacher zu treffen.
> 
> Muss halt jeder selbst wissen ob er Bildqualität haben möchte, oder einfach nur "gewinnen", egal wie ******* es aussieht.



Naja, nicht unbedingt Pro werden, aber spiele gerne mit Ehrgeiz. Gameplay ist für mich auf jeden Fall wichtiger als Grafik. Gibt ja auch Leute, die Minecraft spielen oder PUBG auf niedrigsten Einstellungen  . 
Für mich ist es in der Regel wichtig, dass ich primär meine 144FPS habe. Also schraube ich die Grafik nur so hoch, bis ich halt noch stabile 144fps+ habe.
Und das mit 4:3 gestreckt ist einfach nur womit man sich besser fühlt ^^. Man hat dadurch rein technisch gesehen keinen Vorteil.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2018)

Dein Monitor wird in der Regel mehrere Grafikkarten überleben.
Für 144 FPS brauchst Du selbst in niedrigen Einstellungen einen 4.5Ghz Intel und eine Graka vom Schlage einer 1080TI in WQHD.
Allerdings erreichst Du ja in FHD auch keine 240 FPS^^ Da wird gnadenlos Deine CPU limitieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiCb2y9i5Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber frage Dich selbst .. willst Du in 6 Jahren immer noch vor FHD sitzen?


----------



## RtZk (4. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht kommst du mit einem 5,4 ghz 8700k + 4266mhz RAM in die Nähe von 200 FPS in Pubg, eventuell knackst du sie auch, aber auf 240 wirst du im Leben nicht kommen. In Forfnite und Csgo sollten 240 recht problemlos möglich sein, aber ändern wird es daran wie gut du bist sicherlich nichts.
Sorry, dass ich jetzt so direkt bin, aber du bist ganz offensichtlich nur einer von 100.000 Csgo Spielern die gerne so tun als wären sie Profis, für dich macht es absolut keinen Unterschied ob du einen 144hz oder 240hz Monitor hast.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Juni 2018)

Allgemein würde ich auch sagen, dass WQHD & 144 Hz der beste Kompromiss ist. Aber eenn du hauptsächlich Shooter spielst, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ein 240-Hz-Monitor, auch wenn du *NICHT* auf 240 Fps kommst. Es ist eine gottverdammte Mär, dass Fps=Hz gelten muss, damit sich die höheren Frequenzen lohnen. Schon bei 100+ Fps und 240 Hz hast du ein nahezu rissfreies und geschmeidiges Bild.

Gute 240-Hz-Monitore kosten schon um um die 300 Euro, während ein guter WQHD mit 144 Hz um die  500 rum kostet. Man muss kein Pro-Gamer sein, damit ein 240-Hz-Monitor Sinn macht


----------



## RtZk (4. Juni 2018)

Nicht einmal jeder bemerkt den Unterschied zwischen 144hz und 240hz.  Abgesehen davon glaubst du tatsächlich, dass er dadurch auch nur einen Deut besser wird?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Juni 2018)

Den Unterschied sieht man eher in kürzeren Bildrissen als in der ultimativen Geschmeidigkeit, wenn man ohne Sync spielt. Außerdem geht es ja nicht darum, besser zu werden. Schnelle Shooter spielen sich einfach angenehmer mit hoher Bildrate und Frequenz, also mit geringen Schlieren und geringem Lag.

Wie schon gesagt, sind die 240-Hz-Monitore kaum teurer als gute Monitore mit 144 Hz, daher ist die Diskussion darüber fast schon überflüssig.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2018)

Nimmt die Bildqualität mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht kontinuierlich ab?


----------



## Torben456 (4. Juni 2018)

Also wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 144 HZ und 240 HZ hätte, würde ich den Monitor mit 240 HZ bevorzugen, da damit eh nur CS GO gespielt wird reicht auch 1080P dicke aus. Singleplayer Titel spiele ich auf einem anderen Monitor mit 4K und 60HZ. In Multiplayer Titeln, ist die Auflösung meiner Meinung nach nebensächlich, wenig Bildrisse sowie ein smoothes Gameplay sind da eindeutig zu bevorzugen. Durch schnelle Bewegungen fällt die Bildqualität eh meistens nicht so auf. Durch ein flüssigeres Bild hat es der Muscle Memory es auch leichter sich Dinge einzuprägen, fühlt sich einfach angenehmer an, die Aussage bezieht sich nur auf mein Empfinden.


----------



## GEChun (4. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Nimmt die Bildqualität mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht kontinuierlich ab?



Ja, tut sie.
Ein Nvidia Mitarbeiter hat das in einem PCGH Interview Video so bestätigt.
Der neue Asus Monitor welcher GSync HDR + 144hz + UHD kann, verliert bei einer Hz Anzahl welche höher ist als 120 ein wenig vom Farbspektrum.
(Da diese Monitore aber so oder so enorm besser sind in der Farbgebung, denk ich ist es irrelevant.)

Aber geht ja um das Prinzip, welches ja dann bei allen Monitoren so sein muss...


----------



## Torben456 (4. Juni 2018)

Die Bildqualität sinkt schon, aber der Vorteil bei schnellen Bewegungen noch alles scharf sehen zu können ist laut meiner Meinung nach in den genannten Multiplayer Titel wichtiger.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Juni 2018)

Die G-Sync-HDR-Monitore können in UHD und 144 Hz nur eine Farbunterabtastung von 4:2:2, da für 4:4:4 die Bandbreite von Displayport 1.4 nicht ausreicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass man als normalsterblicher Gamer die geringeren Nuancen im Farbspektrum bemerkt. Werde ich vergleichen, wenn Asus das Teil uns endlich für den Test schickt. Soll angeblich diese Woche kommen.

Das alles ist aber schon ziemlich offtopic und ich würde die Frage nach der Bildqualität so verstehen, dass mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit im Spiel(!) ein Monitor stärker zur Schlieren neigt. Da sind die schnellen 240 Hz halt von Vorteil


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2018)

Ich verstehe die Frage nach Bildqualität so: 
Nimmt mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit die Fähigkeit zur Farbwiedergabe und Kontrast-Anzeige ab, oder bleibt sie so gut wie bei den langsamen Modellen.
Ich meine .. gibt es tatsächlich 240hz Monitore mit 8-Bit-Panel oder sogar 10-Bit-Panel, oder haben die alle 6Bit+FRC? Gibt es tatsächlich VA-Monitore mit 240hz oder sind es alles TN? Haben die schnellen VA-Monitore genau so einen guten Schwarzwert wie die langsamen? 
Also ganz allgemein, ohne davon jetzt sofort auf die Farbe und den Kontrast schließen zu wollen, aber um zu zeigen wohin meine Gedanken wandern.

Schlieren z.b. fällt mir als letztes ein, denn das sollte ja durch die Frequenz gemildert werden, steht also im Punkto Bildqualität eigentlich gar nicht zur Debatte, denn nur aus dem Grund kauft man sich ja schnelle Monitore, oder nicht?

Schon krass wie zwei verschiedene Menschen das gleiche Wort beurteilen^^


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. Juni 2018)

Naja, kommt halt drauf an, worauf Geschwindigkeit bezogen ist, was ja nicht die Hertz sein müssen. Es sind alle TNs mit 6 Bit & FRC, da sind IPS und VA in der Farbqualität, nicht aber unbedingt im Kontrast (da nur VA) überlegen. Ich unterscheide da gerne zwischen Stand- und Bewegtbildqualität. Zweiteres ist auf Bildfrequenz und Reaktionszeit bezogen, was ja auch nicht unerheblich für Spiele ist. Und die ist eben bei 240 Hz am besten.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2018)

gut, d.h. wenn man nach meiner Definition geht, dann verliert man Bildqualität mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit 

Die ganze Diskussion hier ist doch gut dafür dem TE die Hintergrundmechanik transparent zu machen. 
Am Ende muss er wissen was ihm lieber ist. Aber wenn wir es nicht (er)klären, dann fehlt die Grundlage dazu.


----------



## PanLid (4. Juni 2018)

Ich bin immer noch etwas unentschlossen, auch würde ich gerne wissen was man von dem DyAc-Technologie halten soll?

Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 500 €, wenn mir jemand gute Vorschläge machen kann, sowohl FHD @240Hz als auch QHD 144Hz (beide würde ich mit 27" nehmen).
Spiele wie gesagt hauptsächlich Shooter (CS:GO, Fortnite,...), deshalb auch TN-Panel bitte.

Gsync und Ähnliches benötige ich nicht, da ich auf erhöhten Input-Lag verzichten möchte.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn du so auf geringen Inputlag und schnellste Reaktionszeit aus bist, bleibt nur 240Hz TN.


----------



## PanLid (4. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du so auf geringen Inputlag und schnellste Reaktionszeit aus bist, bleibt nur 240Hz TN.



Naja der Unterschied zwischen 144Hz und 240Hz sind glaube ich 2,xx ms. Mir geht's nur darum, dass ich Gsync nicht benutzen würde und Gsync hat nen ganz ordentlichen Aufpreis.
Ich habe derzeit einen Acer FHD mit 144HZ und Gsync und habe das nie wirklich benutzt.

Was ist denn mit folgenden Monitoren:
Benq Zowie XL2735
Benq Zowie XL2740

Gibt es an denen etwas auszusetzen? Ansonsten würde ich mich wirklich über Vorschläge etc. dazu freuen. 
Ich kenne mich mit den Preis/Leistungsverhältnissen bei Monitoren nicht so aus und bei Tastaturen und Mäusen etc. ist es ja inzwischen auch schon so, dass man extrem viel für die Marke zahlt und teilweise schlechtere Qualität bekommt.


----------



## Torben456 (4. Juni 2018)

Sind beide sehr gut, habe den XL2740 für CS GO, mir macht es Spaß damit zu zocken.


----------



## PanLid (5. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Sind beide sehr gut, habe den XL2740 für CS GO, mir macht es Spaß damit zu zocken.



Ich werde mir jetzt wohl folgenden Monitor holen: BenQ Zowie XL2546. Ich habe ja bisher einen acer 27" fhd 144hz gehabt und muss sagen, dass die Auflösung schon an seine Grenze kommt in Kombination mit der Monitorgröße. Außerdem kostet der 27" ca. 100€ mehr. Hoffe mal, dass ich das nicht bereue, notfalls geht der halt wieder zurück


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Juni 2018)

PanLid schrieb:


> Naja der Unterschied zwischen 144Hz und 240Hz sind glaube ich 2,xx ms. Mir geht's nur darum, dass ich Gsync nicht benutzen würde und Gsync hat nen ganz ordentlichen Aufpreis.
> Ich habe derzeit einen Acer FHD mit 144HZ und Gsync und habe das nie wirklich benutzt.
> 
> Was ist denn mit folgenden Monitoren:
> ...



Du sagst es ja schon selbst: Die Zowies sind hoffnungslos überteuert, gerade bei denen zahlst du für die Marke. Die sind halt bekannt, weil BenQ alle Esportler damit ausstattet. Der XL2546 kostet 490, während die gleiche Ausstattung woanders schon ab 300 zu haben ist

LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich


----------



## PanLid (5. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja schon selbst: Die Zowies sind hoffnungslos überteuert, gerade bei denen zahlst du für die Marke. Die sind halt bekannt, weil BenQ alle Esportler damit ausstattet. Der XL2546 kostet 490, während die gleiche Ausstattung woanders schon ab 300 zu haben ist
> 
> LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich



Naja es war eher eine Frage. Ich habe mir das ggf. schon gedacht, allerdings kenne ich mich bei Monitoren nicht so aus. Vielen Dank für den Link.


----------

